# Pokemon Types and MBTI



## uncertain

Creevy said:


> I'll go first. I think Psychic is INTJ, because they are intelligent, strategic individuals who can sometimes be portrayed as cold.


Then Gengar and Haunter must be ESFPs. They are looking for fun all the time and are actually really adorable. In the anime the psychic Kadabra is supposed to not be able to beat Haunter, who does not play by the rule. INTJs can't use their logic and intelligence to beat ESFPs. They just laugh, and walk away, lol. I am probably wrong, haha.

Is there a type that clashes with another person of the same type really bad? That would be Dragon. In the game dragon pokemon hurt another dragon really bad. But other than that I think Dragon is ENTJ. It's stereotype. They are big, like Dragonite, and Dratini is soooo cute! They are one of my favorite! Anyone want to describe ENTJ as cute? I don't know, haha.

Fighting - ISTP. The classic, Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan, Machamp. They look stoic and not that extroverted to me.

I think Flying is xxFP, I am not sure, maybe more toward NFP. Then Ground is the xSTJ. Ground can't attack Flying, and they can't pull them down from the sky.

That's all I have.

What is a Fairy type?? Is that a recent introduction?


----------



## JFrombaugh

Bumping because I just have to input my thoughts, as I have always been an avid Pokemon fan, just recently beat Alpha Sapphire.



uncertain said:


> Then Gengar and Haunter must be ESFPs. They are looking for fun all the time and are actually really adorable. In the anime the psychic Kadabra is supposed to not be able to beat Haunter, who does not play by the rule. INTJs can't use their logic and intelligence to beat ESFPs. They just laugh, and walk away, lol. I am probably wrong, haha.
> 
> Is there a type that clashes with another person of the same type really bad? That would be Dragon. In the game dragon pokemon hurt another dragon really bad. But other than that I think Dragon is ENTJ. It's stereotype. They are big, like Dragonite, and Dratini is soooo cute! They are one of my favorite! Anyone want to describe ENTJ as cute? I don't know, haha.
> 
> Fighting - ISTP. The classic, Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan, Machamp. They look stoic and not that extroverted to me.
> 
> I think Flying is xxFP, I am not sure, maybe more toward NFP. Then Ground is the xSTJ. Ground can't attack Flying, and they can't pull them down from the sky.
> 
> That's all I have.
> 
> What is a Fairy type?? Is that a recent introduction?


The Fairy type was a new type introduced with Pokemon X&Y. I would say they fit INFP very well - modest, dreamy, somewhat childish, but also surprisingly intelligent and mature. Several Pokemon from before then, such as Clefairy, were re-typed to Fairy when those games game out - ironically I remember someone said they felt Clefairy was an INFP Pokemon! (can't remember where or when though)

Ghost-types come across as ENTP to me, fun-loving & creative. Enjoy playing pranks on Trainers, life of the party in games like PokePark Wii.

I agree that Dragon types are ENTJ, especially going by Dragon Masters in lore. Lance in Gold/Silver was quite the respected Champion for his combination of visionary wisdom and strength of leadership. By contrast, the first Dragon-type Gym Leader, Clair, embodied the most "unhealthy" traits of ENTJs (contemptuousness, domineering attitude, etc.)

I think Fighting types are ESTXs...most Black Belts and Battle Girls are depicted as arrogant, thinking they're invincible & nothing can touch them, relying on brute force, etc.

I agree with everything else...mostly. I found it surprisingly difficult to assign each Pokemon type to only one MBTI type, for example I've always felt that Psychic types can be INTJ or INFJ, depending on the Pokemon/Trainer. If you want to continue with the 16 types matching rule though, I personally would combine Ground & Rock into one type, as IMO they're pretty similar and often found together - I would say ISTP for both of them (going by the Hikers and Rock-type Gym Leaders).


----------



## DS Lovecraft

Bug - isfj isfp
Normal - estj esfj
water - infj
Ice - entj
Dragon - enfj esfj
Ghost - infp intp
Fairy - infp infj
Fire - esfp estp
Rock - istj istp
Ground - istp
Flying - enfp
Poison - istp intp
Steel - estj entj
Psychic - intp intj infj
Grass - isfj infj
Dark - intj intp
Electric - entp
Fighting - estp istp


----------



## 1yesman9

just gonna ignore all your rules.

Si - Normal
Se - Fighting
Ni - Psychic
Ne - Electric
Ti - Steel
Te - Dark
Fi - Grass
Fe - Fairy

ISTJ - Normal, Dark
ESTJ - Dark, Normal
ISFJ - Normal, Fairy
ESFJ - Fairy, Normal

INTJ - Psychic, Dark
ENTJ - Dark, Psychic
INFJ - Psychic, Fairy
ENFJ - Fairy, Psychic

ISTP - Steel, Fighting
ESTP - Fighting, Steel
ISFP - Grass, Fighting
ESFP - Fighting, Grass

INTP - Steel, Electric
ENTP - Electric, Steel
INFP - Grass, Electric
ENFP - Electric, Grass


----------



## Lakigigar

As an INFP i feel most related to:

1) Ghost
2) Psychic
3) Ice
4) Poison
5) Flying (more Extraverted pokémon type) or Dragon

Grass, and water is more for enneagram 9 - INFP's. I'm not that shy (in a cute way) as grass types and i am not that good in healing others. I just feel less related to water.

Less me:
1) Normal (because i'm not normal  and it's boring
2) Ground
3) Fighting
4) Fire
5) Electric (if i look to electric pokémon types, but i like lightning in real-life.

Saw 100-200 episodes and played a couple of pokémon games

Favourite types: psychic, ghost & ice ofc. Also like fire, some electric types, flying, dragon.

Have to note that i don't know the fairy type well.


----------



## Lakigigar

haha lol. Funny to see know that normal & ground attacks don't affect ghost types. Guess i know my type enguin:

MTBI is bullshit, guess i'm going for the pokémon personality theory :brocoli:

Edit: it's normal & fight. But with levitate ability i'm safe. So i'm a ghost type with levitate ability like a Gastly or Haunter


----------



## ENFPGamer

Velasquez said:


> Haha, cool idea. Here's my list
> 
> INTJ - Dark
> INFP - Ghost
> INTP - Flying
> INFJ - Water
> ISTP - Ground
> ISTJ - Bug
> ISFP - Dragon
> ISFJ - Grass
> ENTP - Fire
> ESTP - Fighting
> ESTJ - Poison
> ENFP - Ice
> ENFJ - Psychic
> ESFP - Electric
> ESFJ - Rock
> ENTJ - Steel


Just asking, why did you put ENFP as Ice


----------



## 7are5ster

Actually, there are 17 Pokemon Types if you don't include normal.


----------



## Bunniculla

Eh.

Pikachu=ENFJ

Jigglypuff=ESTJ

Caterpie=INFP

Charizard=ISTJ, went though a teen phase, then back to mature ISTJ


----------

